# A few out of the shop..



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Sorry i have not been around much lately.. Computer problems at home ect.. Been limited to my phone...I did manage to knock out a some calls, here are a few i managed to get some pics of.
These are donation calls for a wounded veteran hunt, Olivewood and ABW with a CA finish..

This is Cotton Wood Burl, White Tail Antler, Brass inlay with ABW Insert and capped with Camel Bone. THO Brass Band & CA Finish.

This is Cotton Wood Burl, Water Buffalo Lip rest, Aluminum Inlay, ABW insert and Capped with Cotton wood burl. Stainless band and CA Finish


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Fantastic work, Mate !!!!

You truly are the 'Master' of the quacker horns !!!!!:cheers:


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Jaw dropping and Stunning come to mind


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

Those are incredible. I hope to learn to make calls someday.


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Very nice ! Love the pictures.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Thank you All for your kind words.. I enjoy making them!!!!


----------



## woodspirit (Sep 15, 2012)

Robert A. said:


> I enjoy making them!!!!


I'd enjoy making them as well.... If I could. Really rather beautiful looking Duck calls. The recipients are going to be well pleased with them.


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Robert your calls are the ones inspiring me to make some calls. I've made 2 barrels so far and 1 insert. They look just as good as yours.

*!! NOT !! AWESOME CALLS*

WT


----------



## rkent (Mar 4, 2010)

Nice work on the calls,


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

fantastic - as always.


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

Beautiful as always my friend!!

I need to get with you about one more whistle. Just a plain ol', bare bones, sawed off of a hunk of firewood, whistle. 

No hurries and no worries! I'm sure I'll see you before Christmas!


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

On of my friends at work bought the second and third calls pictured. Today I got to put my hands on them and if you think they look great in the pictures you oughta hold them in your hands. Great Work RobertA

WT


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks WT!!!


----------

